# Strikeforce - Challengers 8



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Strikeforce - Los Angeles


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Friday, May 21st for Strikeforce Challengers 8 live on Showtime at 11:00 PM EST: 

Matt Lindland (21-7) vs. Kevin Casey (3-1)
Tyron Woodley (6-0) vs. Nathan Coy (8-2)
Roger Bowling (7-0) vs. Bobby Voelker (21-7)
Nate Moore (6-1) vs. Tarec Saffiedine (8-2)
Pat Healy (22-15) vs. Bryan Travers (13-1)


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Crap, thanks for the correction! I copied from the wrong part of my events calendar.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

no problem, i figured that was just it. thought i would help out.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Help is always apreciated and rewarded


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Now that i look at it, thats a pretty big step down for matt lindland who was a top middleweight only a few years ago. Its a lose lose situtaion for him really. Its always nice to see woodley on the card too. He's a great prospect and a great fighter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am extremely excited to see Woodley fight again. He looks like he has amazing potential. He is strong, fast, powerful, and very explosive. He is very fun to watch!


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very suprised that Woodley, from Saint Louis, is not on the May 15th card. That would have helped move some tickets.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am extremely excited to see Woodley fight again. He looks like he has amazing potential. He is strong, fast, powerful, and very explosive. He is very fun to watch!


Agreed. One of the brightest WW prospects in the sport, great submission game.


----------



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Roger Bowling looked like a beast in his fight with Bobby Voelker. The eye injury is a shame as that was a hell of a fight!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Woodley looked very unimpressive last night. Coy got hosed out of that decision.

Glad to see Spencer Pratt's sensei get served good and proper by "The Law".


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Saffiedine is becoming one of my favorite WWs.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

My god how did this happen??

I missed a Strikeforce event.....

That's a first.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> My god how did this happen??
> 
> I missed a Strikeforce event.....
> 
> That's a first.


Wow... I am in the exact same boat right now. I completely forgot about it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Good fight between Tyron and Coy, Tyron needed the experience. He's a bit lacking in experience and the mental game, but I'm glad he pulled the win out.


----------

